# All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

New dimensions in driving dynamics combined with innovative ideas and concepts – and, in addition, exciting lines and a level of equipment living up to even the highest luxury performance standards: The new Audi RS 4 combines the latest high-performance motoring qualities offered by quattro GmbH in a thoroughbred sports saloon with supreme everyday driving qualities in the premium segment. Indeed, the new RS 4 is the top-of-the-range model in the A4 series, a development all-new from the ground up.
Numerous technical achievements – many of which hail from motorsport – give the new Audi RS 4 its unique class and character. These features include the high engine speed concept now being introduced for the first time in a production Audi, innovative FSI technology, as well as the latest generation of quattro drive with asymmetric/dynamic distribution of torque. Developing a maximum output of 420 bhp, the V8 revs up to a speed of 8250 rpm. With its displacement of 4163 cc, this outstanding engine exceeds the magical barrier of 100 bhp per litre truly outstanding in a production saloon. Maximum torque of 430 Nm comes at 5500 rpm in this very compact engine, with 90 per cent of the engine’s torque consistently available between 2250 and 7600 rpm. The result is excellent muscle and pulling force at all times, enabling the driver whenever he – or she – wishes to drive in truly relaxed style without frequent gear changes. 









Audi has chosen its trendsetting and groundbreaking FSI technology for the RS 4 saloon, direct gasoline injection ensuring even more effective combustion of the fuel/air mixture and, as a result, an even better power yield. This is matched by the highly responsive development of power, the RS 4 accelerating to 100 km/h in 4.8 seconds and reaching 200 km/h in 16.6 seconds. Top speed is cut off electron-ically at 250 km/h.
Audi’s FSI technology has already proven its qualities impressively in Audi’s four-time Le Mans winner, the Audi R8.
A further essential point in the brief given to Audi’s development engineers was to optimise the car’s power-to-weight ratio, avoiding every superfluous gram on the Audi RS 4. Accordingly, virtually every component was checked and cross-checked for minimum weight. The front wheel arches and the engine compartment lid are therefore made of aluminium, just like most components on the chassis and suspension. The specially designed RS bucket seats, in turn, are not only very light, but also offer extremely good body support in every situation.
The result is a power-to-weight ratio of just 3.93 kilos per bhp – a figure truly reminiscent of a thoroughbred sports car, which would not even have been conceiv-able just a few years ago in a midrange saloon. 








*New generation of quattro driveDesign*
The RS 4 features racing technology in civilian clothes. While many of its features look similar to the new Audi A4, the RS 4 is far more than just a “fast” derivative of Audi’s highly successful midrange saloon. Quite simply because the car is an almost entirely brand-new development tailored to the highest performance requirements. 
The single-frame radiator grille, the rear section with the distinctly horizontal orientation of the car’s lines, and the side surfaces with the shoulder line plastically filling in the car’s contours, all prove that the RS 4 is a member of the A4 family. However, the radiator grille in diamond look, the additional air intake scoops in the front section, as well as the wheels developed specifically for the RS 4, clearly set the car aside from a “normal” Audi A4. 
The newly designed rear air dam encompassing two extra-large tailpipes as well as the discreet but highly effective spoiler integrated in the luggage compartment lid and the rear side panels all bear clear testimony to the saloon’s dynamic driving potential also in terms of their looks. Compared with the Audi A4, the entire body of the car has been lowered by 30 millimetres. And at the same time the development engineers at quattro GmbH have widened the car’s track both front and rear. At the end of the day, however, all these modifications to the body of the car are significant not only in terms of design, but also above all in terms of function.








Inside, the RS 4 combines the straightforward function of a sports car with the luxurious ambience so typical of all Audi models. The dominating materials are leather, aluminium, and carbon. But at the same time the RS 4 comes with all the additional qualities so typical of a genuine sports car.
This superiority becomes clear immediately when you take your seats in the car: The RS bucket seats with their high side sections provide excellent support. A further feature of these bucket seats is the control button on each seat for inflating the side support elements adjusting perfectly to the driver’s anatomy. The sports steering wheel tapering down at the bottom and the engine starter button on the centre console, in turn, are also clearly reminiscent of motorsport, just like the aluminium pedals.
You start the engine of the Audi RS 4 by pressing the starter button housed conveniently in the centre console right next to the driver. Pressing the sports button in the steering wheel, in turn, the driver is able to modify the gas pedal control map, giving the engine even sharper and more direct response.








*Features and Equipment*
Driving the Audi RS 4 means driving a sports car without making any concessions. Right from the start, therefore, the RS 4 comes with virtually all the features already boasted by the Audi A4. Apart from a wide range of advanced safety components, this also means high-comfort automatic air conditioning, central locking with remote control, and electric window lifts at the front. Further features of the RS 4 include the acoustic parking system at the front and rear, the Concert radio system, as well as sports suspension with variable damper control (DRC). Furthermore, the purchaser of an Audi RS 4 can also opt for a particularly high standard of comfort amenities such as Audi’s navigation system plus or dynamic adaptive light headlights literally guiding the driver round bends in the road.

*DESKTOPS:*
*RS41_1024*
*RS42_1024*
*RS43_1024*
*RS44_1024*
*RS45_1024*
*RS46_1024*


----------



## FlatGTI (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release ([email protected])*





























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RSfour (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















That about sums it up


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release ([email protected])*

I just wet my pants!!


----------



## Cmefly! (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release (A4Jetta)*

North america?


----------



## AAPL (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release (Cmefly!)*

aren't those the new Germany only Audi /S/line wheels? They appeared on the a4 b7 2.0t? couple of weeks ago.?


----------



## SF_VR6 (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release ([email protected])*

how much???
probably $55k US.


----------



## RSfour (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release (SF_VR6)*












































Search the forum man. For starters nobody knows the price, just pure speculation.
Considering the sticker on the B6 S4 well equipped is $52K, the B7 S4 well equppied is supposedly 5% more, I think $55K will probably be about $15-$20K less than what it will go for before any sort of mark up.
But that's just speculation


----------



## A4toS4 (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release (RSfour)*

no comment. i think the car is wack and so is audi! who'ld ever pay for an audi....
i can't wait for the korean cars to come to america!


----------



## brilliantgti (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release ([email protected])*

Saw the 2.0t B7 in person a couple nights ago (priced at 37k), not impressed with the beek or the overall stance, however the RS4 is an entirely different beast from the initial looks of it....Audi has thankfully restored my faith, despite the fact that the price of admission should be around 72k..


----------



## jon_A41.8t (Sep 15, 2004)

SWEET JESUS, That car would be absolutley stunning in pearl black! I love the look, i was setting my self up for a let down, but this is just unreal. Im praying they come to North America, just so I could see one...


----------



## jon_A41.8t (Sep 15, 2004)

The interior is just unreal. I can stop looking at it. It has everything I would every want in an Interior. OH MY...


----------



## RSfour (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release (A4toS4)*

Dude Kia's are SWEET TIT$!
And you can mod them like a mofo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kujo17 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (jon_A41.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jon_A41.8t* »_SWEET JESUS, That car would be absolutley stunning in pearl black! I love the look, i was setting my self up for a let down, but this is just unreal. Im praying they come to North America, just so I could see one...

YUP. Phantom Black for me please !!!!!
Deposits in, I'm ready to rumble.......
And August won't come fast enough...


----------



## A4toS4 (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (kujo17)*

you put your deposit in w/o asking me first...wtf??!?!?!?!!?
That's cool. I'll remember that. If it wasn't 11:40at night I would go put my deposit in too!


----------



## A4toS4 (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release (RSfour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSfour* »_Dude Kia's are SWEET TIT$!
And you can mod them like a mofo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

me and my kia sophia rollin on 20 fo's....


----------



## nathandavid88 (Dec 1, 2003)

Audi has been on a roll, first with the A8, then the highly acclaimed new A6, and now this beautiful piece of metal called the RS4!!! I can't wait to see how this goes against the 'almighty' BMW M3...i would love to see this knock the M3 off the podium!!!


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release (Cmefly!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cmefly!* »_North america?

Yes, mid-2006, but only in sedan form. No Avants.


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release (SF_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SF_VR6* »_how much???
probably $55k US.









Right now S4 is 50-52K. So I'll say >60K.


----------



## nmulax (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (jon_A41.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jon_A41.8t* »_The interior is just unreal. I can stop looking at it. It has everything I would every want in an Interior. OH MY...

I agree... it's amazing!


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (nmulax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nmulax* »_
I agree... it's amazing!
















I dunno. The wheel is borderline dodge-em like with that huge center "puff".
I do like it though!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RSfour (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (GTX141)*

I'm a retard, how do you "quote" others posts








Oh yeah RS4 blah blah blah I want one too Blah blah $68K.


----------



## nmulax (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (GTX141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTX141* »_
I dunno. The wheel is borderline dodge-em like with that huge center "puff".

true, hahaha... but I like the shape of the wheel, minus the center "puff".


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (RSfour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSfour* »_I'm a retard, how do you "quote" others posts








Oh yeah RS4 blah blah blah I want one too Blah blah $68K.

are you sure it is just $68k? I heard it is more like $78k.... either way, I need to rob a bank or 2....


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (IamGoofy)*

Here's a viceo clip of the new RS4 doing some cirlces on the ice, the exhaust note sounds beautiful!















http://s117957141.onlinehome.u...o.MOV


----------



## Opie` (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*
















I was prepared to hate the car because of that grill, but omg, I'm in love. That may be the perfect car!!!


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Here's a viceo clip of the new RS4 doing some cirlces on the ice, the exhaust note sounds beautiful!

















That's some pretty damn good car control! Cool vid. I love Imola!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release (Cmefly!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cmefly!* »_North america?

Hells yeah!
Though we hear sedan only.
Here's some more from quattro night to wet your whistle.








































Caption that one??? Yes, I know they're four rings.








Rohrl is Resident Bad A$$
















That's Michele Mouton driving that UrQ. If Rohrl isn't R.B.A., she is.








Pirro going old school with the 80q, cause any guy can roll in an STW B5 A4
















*FULL GALLERY HERE*
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...-2005#


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release ([email protected])*

Awesome pics, George! Now, where is that drool emoticon again?


----------



## schuferr (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Opie`)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Opie`* »_I was prepared to hate the car because of that grill 

I was thinking the same thing when I saw the detailed chrome trim on the grille but then I remembered seeing some 2005 RS4 "spy" photo's from another forum last 10/25/2004 while a _"test RS4?"_ car was driving on the Nordschleife track last fall in a different configuration...
















































the black trimmed front "waterfall" grille on this black color 2005 RS4 look's fantastic. Besides the wheels being different on the car also did you notice on the side shot picture what look's to be a half rollbar assembly in the passenger area plus on the rear trunk lid assembly that it look's like they have smoked out rear taillight assemblies. I'm sure there are other differences in this pictured car also...
Either way the 2005 RS4 is incrediable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_i apologize if these picture's were published in a previous thread that i was not able to find within our forums. bh_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (schuferr)*

I'm pretty sure a blackout kit will be optional.


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

manual? the rs6 was not available in a manual, and from the pictures it looks like a manual....will there be multiple transmissions offered or are they gonna go manual insted of tiptronic this go around
this car is amazing, when exactly will it be available?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*

Manual transmission is definitely confirmed.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i really wanted a gti, but maybe it is time to save for this instead---OMG!
also, will navi be an option on this car?


_Modified by navybean at 8:22 PM 2-27-2005_


----------



## t3chn0 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (navybean)*

for sure







audi has one of the very best nav systems worldwide.It looks like this 
http://www.synapps.de/synapps/...s.jpg







In combination with the bose surround system....*wow*


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (t3chn0)*

looks nice


----------



## rweston002 (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (IamGoofy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IamGoofy* »_
are you sure it is just $68k? I heard it is more like $78k.... either way, I need to rob a bank or 2.... 

Just let me know when and where because i really want one too!


----------



## Prsn_VDub (Dec 9, 2004)

im still kinda lost as far as specs and pricing in comparison to the s4....for example why would the car cost around 55k when the s4 starts at like 48? and for not a hugeeee amount of power boost when you look at the big picture. nothing that couldnt be tuned. on top of it, i would have that they would have thrown a turbo or two in it, bring it up to the RS6 level. 
IMHO, the R in front of S4 has to constitute something really exciting. Let alone, besides the wheels I cant tell the difference between a s4 and a rs4


----------



## 911M3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (Prsn_VDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prsn_VDub* »_... and for not a hugeeee amount of power boost when you look at the big picture. nothing that couldnt be tuned. on top of it, i would have that they would have thrown a turbo or two in it, bring it up to the RS6 level. 
IMHO, the R in front of S4 has to constitute something really exciting. Let alone, besides the wheels I cant tell the difference between a s4 and a rs4

You don't consider almost 100hp a significant power boost? Please give me the contact info for the tuner getting 400hp+ out of a B6/7 S4. I agree, a turbo or two would have been nice, but to say that the new RS4 motor is any less impressive without them is crazy. The RS4 has only 30hp less then the RS6 and does not have the benefit of the RS6's turbos.
Can you tell the difference between a 4.2L A6 and the RS6? The differnce between them is about the same as the diffence between the S4 and the RS4.


----------



## MR USER (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Prsn_VDub)*

I agree with 911M3GTI, in terms of raw numbers it might not seem much but a naturally aspirated engine with that amount of power is fantastic.
I currently drive an A4 2.5 TDI Quattro with 180 Bhp and S line sport kit (stiffer and lower). I tested the S4 just a week ago. 
It feels the same as my car with more power. Cornering balance, weight shifts, reactions, feelings. They all felt the same as in my car just sharper due to the engine output.
On the other hand the B7 RS4 is another car it feels sounds and respond differently. It might look similar but I can guarantee it is not. In Spain we had the chance of driving the RS4 on the circuit for 2 days and that did not remind me of my car even for a moment.


_Quote, originally posted by *Prsn_VDub* »_im still kinda lost as far as specs and pricing in comparison to the s4....for example why would the car cost around 55k when the s4 starts at like 48? and for not a hugeeee amount of power boost when you look at the big picture. nothing that couldnt be tuned. on top of it, i would have that they would have thrown a turbo or two in it, bring it up to the RS6 level. 
IMHO, the R in front of S4 has to constitute something really exciting. Let alone, besides the wheels I cant tell the difference between a s4 and a rs4


----------



## spdracr58 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release ([email protected])*

What is the name of the blue of the RS4, just order a sprint blue S4 for the wife and was wondering if it is the same color or a special RS4 blue color


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: All New Audi RS4 - Official Photos and Press Release ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










FCKNNN W







W


----------

